# The future of the Scottish fishing industry



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_An action plan aimed at securing the long-term future of Scotland's fishing industry has been launched by the Scottish Executive. 
The stock management plan has been developed by the industry. 

Fisheries Minister Ross Finnie believes it shows there is a lot to look forward to after years of pessimism. 

The Scottish white fish fleet has been cut by two thirds in the last five years and thousands of jobs have been lost due to EU conservation measures. 

Only when Scotland regains control of our own waters will we be able to plot a course into calmer waters for our fishing communities 

Richard Lochhead
Moray MSP 

Mr Finnie was launching the SeaFAR action plan in Musselburgh. 

It has been put together by the fishing industry, the government, scientists and environmental groups and aims to manage fish stocks in future in a long term sustainable way. 

'Better times' 

The Scottish Fishermen's Federation (SFF) said there was growing optimism for the future. 

Moray SNP MSP Richard Lochhead gave a cautious welcome to the creation of the action plan. 

He said: "At long last and seven years into our Scottish Parliament, the government has recognised the need for a strategy for one of our most vital industries. 

"However, the reality is that regardless of how many good measures it may contain, it ignores the elephant in the room, the Common Fisheries Policy, which will always undermine our efforts to take the industry forward to better times. 

"Only when Scotland regains control of our own waters will we be able to plot a course into calmer waters for our fishing communities." 

However, the Fishermen's Association Ltd - who earlier withdrew from the SeaFAR group - said the plan was doomed because it ignored the fact the Scottish fishing industry policy was dictated by Brussels and implemented by Westminster._

Rushie


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks optimistic, Rushie, but I think that the only way to assure the future is to keep others out of British fishing waters.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*I agree....*

Cheers Coastie,

You should see the number of Spanish boats registered in Newlyn....diabolical. Of course, the Newlyn skippers can't register their own boats in Nortern Spain though....another EU led shambles.

Rushie


----------

